# The creative writing process



## Hobacalypse (Oct 3, 2011)

So as of late my brain hasn't been working right, I can only follow a train of thought for a short period of time anymore and can't really get the spark that i used to, Back in the day i could get Ideas like nothin' have 'em fallin' outta' my fucken ass, So lately anyways it's either been the same ideas rotating and not really formulating properly.

I've been experimenting with some rituals and daily routines that i thought would help put my mind in the right place, Anyways,
What helps you get into a good creative mood? Your personal ritual or routine for getting your head straight and into your thought process?


----------



## The Rat (Oct 5, 2011)

If you are on the road or not, I do not know.

But for me personally, I like to just find a solitairey place that is as quiet as possible and maybe play some music and base it on how im feeling. You know if im pissed and really need to think ill put on some Integrity, and if im i need to just let some steam out in the most healthy way possible its Gaza all the way. And ive always got incense lit, whether it ACTUALLY helps or not i have no fucking clue but I love burning the shit so I do. 

I just sit and lose myself in my mind for hours on end.
Sometimes I get a nice cigar and go sit down by the rive or something too.

Just try some different shit out.
For me I come up with my best ideas, or write my best songs/poems when im...how do I say it...calmly enraged...if that makes any fucking sense what so ever. Like, when im pissed of course the first thing I do is explode and seek aggression, but once I sit myself down and bring all the anger on the outside to the inside and just think and breathe evenly, thats when im at the top. 

Im almost positive I said more than what you were looking for, but I got into it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 5, 2011)

What you are describing kind of sounds like what people call writer's block. You don't necessarily have to be writing to get it. A psychologist might recommend eliminating distractions and anything that might be causing you stress.


----------



## Hobacalypse (Oct 6, 2011)

So that basically means destroying the entire city of Seattle


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not advocating that. I sometimes get this feeling like I'm better off somewhere else and go with my gut. its going to be pissing pretty steadily and getting colder up there anyway (if it hasn't already done so).


----------



## Earth (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a similar problem, not with writing but with music...
Brief history: I played bass in the NYHC band Adam-12 back in 1982,83 then from 93-95...
Also in NY did the performace art thing with with Third Uncle from 83 - 89
In Ct, played bass in the New Haven HC band The Official Hooligans from 93 - 94, then drifted back into the world of avant garde.........
Meanwhile, I built a killer studio and accumulated more instruments then I deserve to own.
Why do I say that??
Because about 5 years ago - I simply lost all interest in music.
I breify tried to get back into it this past year - with the New Haven Noise Scene, but again abandoned it.
Why??
Because I'd rather be drinking.
I figured this out - right here on STP - and decided that after a thirty year career in drinking it was time to retire.
Know what I'm doing this weekend??
Playing electric bass guitar once again............

So, with me - it boiled down to eliminating what was robbing my life
and in my case - it was the drink...................


----------



## Earth (Oct 6, 2011)

as for location, maybe there is some value in moving around - but I honestly feel it is more important to fully check out a place / scene and find happiness from within. Then again, I'm pretty easy and adaptable for the most part. I've been where I'm at for over twenty years now, and I still find something new to do each day.......
GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## Dead horse (Oct 6, 2011)

Speaking from my own point of view i find i have "prime seasons" in which to write the rest of the time I'm usually wondering aimlessly from one side of Canada to the other (I prefer to write on survival and simple forms of travel). It could be anything for you man my suggestion is to just find your center of balance or zen (or what ever you want to call it, my drifts are not to hard to catch) so whether it be under a quite bridge or a forest, or just riding down the line keep being relaxed in mind but don't concentrate on concentrating "That's easier then it sounds". Fuck just write about anything, start writing letters to someone back home telling them of your experiences or write a letter to the president about how you don't like him, could be anything man


----------



## 12xPUKEx12 (Oct 6, 2011)

a little bit of methamphetamine always gets my brain in gear...


----------



## CXR1037 (Oct 6, 2011)

As a writer of a questionably professional nature, I find I can overcome writerblock by just rambling incoherently. I carry with me a small notebook at all times and when I see something of interest or inspiration hits, I jot it down. Then when I'm blocked I just pull out the notebook and do a total stream-of-consciousness rambling. Typically, I can extract at least a phrase or sentence or two that kicks me into gear. If not, it feels like I'm expelling all the thought waste blocking up my head and an hour or two later writing seems easier. *shrug*


----------



## Hobacalypse (Oct 8, 2011)

You fucken Goofballs,

EARTH-......can i have a guitar, i deserve to own one, and i wont get drunk and break it on stage.


----------



## Dead horse (Oct 8, 2011)

Earth's not listening dude try the Universe


----------



## Hobacalypse (Oct 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 8, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> What you are describing kind of sounds like what people call writer's block. You don't necessarily have to be writing to get it. A psychologist might recommend eliminating distractions and anything that might be causing you stress.



looks like jung...hope so, but i'd say mind stimulation. start doing crossword puzzles. start counting backwards from 300, in intervals of 3's. learn other little games like that. sudoku... whatever it's called, i haven't really gotten into it, but i'm sure it'll help stimulate your brain. just little tricks like that. little things to practice. i find when i lose myself from the arts, it's because i've deadened my brain (in a sorts) from positive external stimuli. always test your mind.. try to remember lists of things (it helps when you close your eyes and imagine everything you're trying to remember, to try and remember the "physical" properties of things, and make a story about it.. you can remember a list of thirty things by doing that, in order.


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 8, 2011)

oh yeah... about the writing part.. just get a pen and some paper (or a moleskine) and get by yourself and just start ranting. after a few pages, things will start to fall together and you're back on your roll. get a bottle of liquid creativity and maybe let that start up your ramble. personally, i think rants are good for us. just try and be creative about it. 
good luck, artist.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 9, 2011)

Edit... I had suggested some natural remedies but then read;
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/06/us-drug-policy-war-congress_n_998993.html
Fuck my life, it just keeps getting better and better.


----------

